# New to this



## pd211 (Mar 1, 2020)

New at this South Jersey cool season grass not sure the type. Just put down lime and phosphate waiting for my potash so I can bring those levels up. When soil temps are at 55 I am throwing down prodiamine and milo... any other suggestion for the spring?


----------

